# 5 years from now...



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

Will Canons FF cameras such as the mark II fall to the prices of the rebels (below $1k)? Sounds like a stupid question as I'm sure the most likely answer is yes, but I'm just curious as to what you guys would think. Is there an online chart that's updated at least monthly which shows the decrease in price value of Canon DSLR's?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 7, 2012)

1Ds or 5D?





Jesus f*cking Christ sideways.. n00bs just say Mark II assuming that people know what the f*ck they're talking about.....

And of course the answer is yes, it's just a matter of Time. You can buy a 5D for under $800 right now.


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 7, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> 1Ds or 5D?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> 1Ds or 5D?
> 
> Jesus f*cking Christ sideways.. n00bs just say Mark II assuming that people know what the f*ck they're talking about.....
> 
> And of course the answer is yes, it's just a matter of Time. You can buy a 5D for under $800 right now.



I'd assume you guys would know I meant the 5D, sorry. No reason to get all upset


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

globeglimpser said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=22158"/>



Ahaha x'D


----------



## Overread (Oct 7, 2012)

Second hand 5D is already the same price as a Rebel - maybe a little higher as they tend to come with more extras as people change them over. But still you've already got an entry level priced, semi-pro specification camera body.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Second hand 5D is already the same price as a Rebel - maybe a little higher as they tend to come with more extras as people change them over. But still you've already got an entry level priced, semi-pro specification camera body.



Yes but I'm mourning the FPS and build quality. I think I'll get the 7D as a starter fast FPS camera when I get the lenses I need. Then I'll move onto the Mark II for the FF and ISO performance, then one day the mark iv and the 7D will be my backup camera, and I'll use my T3i (if I haven't sold it by then) for shooting movies, macro, and short walkabouts/vacations


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2012)

Will let you know when the price of a crystal ball mark iii comes down enough to buy one, the mark ii can only see 4 years into the future


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 7, 2012)

Everything will be HD video in 5 years.  Frame grabs will replace traditional photographic images.

If this doesn't happen the price of high end gear will be the same as buying high end gear now.  I paid $10k for my first EOS 1D, I paid $5k for my second one a few years later, and now the 1Dx is back up to $7k.


----------



## JohnTrav (Oct 7, 2012)

Everything is pretty much is HD already. No need to wait 5 years. I have shot HD 1080p video with my 7D and the quality is awesome. I have also frame grabbed from it for some pictures for different stuff. It is still a good quality picture but still not as good as if I were to take the shot as a still with my camera. So as far as everything being HD and people just doing photo grabs I don't agree with completely. There will always be a market for photographers no matter what.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes but by then there will be cameras out that will make you think the 5D has the quality of a Rebel, I'm sure.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 7, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> Everything will be HD video in 5 years.  Frame grabs will replace traditional photographic images.
> 
> If this doesn't happen the price of high end gear will be the same as buying high end gear now.  I paid $10k for my first EOS 1D, I paid $5k for my second one a few years later, and now the 1Dx is back up to $7k.



Don't you mean everything will be 5k HD? Lol


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

JohnTrav said:
			
		

> Everything is pretty much is HD already. No need to wait 5 years. I have shot HD 1080p video with my 7D and the quality is awesome. I have also frame grabbed from it for some pictures for different stuff. It is still a good quality picture but still not as good as if I were to take the shot as a still with my camera. So as far as everything being HD and people just doing photo grabs I don't agree with completely. There will always be a market for photographers no matter what.



Wait, you're saying that 8fps isn't fast enough for you?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Don't you mean everything will be 5k HD? Lol



Haha, the 1D C is 4k


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Yes but by then there will be cameras out that will make you think the 5D has the quality of a Rebel, I'm sure.



I totally agree! Will they still be called pro level cameras though?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

JohnTrav said:
			
		

> Everything is pretty much is HD already. No need to wait 5 years. I have shot HD 1080p video with my 7D and the quality is awesome. I have also frame grabbed from it for some pictures for different stuff. It is still a good quality picture but still not as good as if I were to take the shot as a still with my camera. So as far as everything being HD and people just doing photo grabs I don't agree with completely. There will always be a market for photographers no matter what.



FPS > video mode


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

The 5D I wouldn't really call "pro level" myself. Not that professionals can't use them...


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

prestigio said:
			
		

> Kinda rude, but nevertheless.. Mind linking the page of the 5d for 800$?


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ Canon EOS 5D 12.8 Megapixel Camera Body - 0010 013803056853 | eBay


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

Canon EOS 5D Classic 12.8 MP Digital SLR Camera - Black (Body Only) 013803056853 | eBay


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Canon EOS 5D Classic 12.8 MP Digital SLR Camera - Black (Body Only) 013803056853 | eBay



Alright thanks  I kinda meant the newer models though


----------



## unpopular (Oct 7, 2012)

but the OP wasn't referring to the newer models.

however, if that's any indication, to answer your question then yes the 5D MkII will be less than $1000 in five years. Hell, I just bought an a700 that, three years ago would have cost $1200, for $350.

Nothing depreciates faster than a Sony.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> but the OP wasn't referring to the newer models.
> 
> however, if that's any indication, to answer your question then yes the 5D MkII will be less than $1000 in five years. Hell, I just bought an a700 that, three years ago would have cost $1200, for $350.
> 
> Nothing depreciates faster than a Sony.



Alright awesome! Let's just hope that Canon throws out tons more amazing cameras so that price values drop  I really wish the 7D was APS-H, I love the crop for the reach but noise performance always disappoints me. APS-H is right in the middle for me


----------

